# Got a quick question



## 2000xe (Sep 11, 2004)

Will I be able to find alot of tuner parts for a 2000 Altima XE?

Is the engine the ka24de?

Who makes a header for this engine, and a short shifter?


Any other information would be greatly appreciated.



2000xe


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

2000xe said:


> Will I be able to find alot of tuner parts for a 2000 Altima XE?
> 
> Is the engine the ka24de?
> 
> ...



yes...you will be able to performance parts for your XE. and it is a ka24de. liquid-ink.com, stillen.com, ebay, etc. places like that will have parts. hotshot and stillen make good headers for the alty; not sure on where to find the short shifter, possibly nopi or ebay.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Whats an xe?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its just one of the trim models. heres the rest of them and their descriptions


Nissan Altima XE
The XE is the base-level Altima. Standard equipment includes a 2.4-liter 155-horsepower engine, power mirrors, a tilt steering column and tinted glass. 

Nissan Altima GXE
The GXE is the up-level Altima. Additional standard equipment includes upgraded seat cloth, rear-seat trunk pass-through, power windows and wood dash trim. 

Nissan Altima SE
The SE is the sporty Altima. Upgrades include a rear spoiler and body sill extensions, a leather-rim steering wheel and sport-tuned suspension. 

Nissan Altima GLE
The GLE is the top-of-the-line Altima. It features luxury velour upholstery or optional leather, standard 4-speed automatic transmission and keyless entry with a security system.


----------

